

On Mac Word 6.0 - parenthesis
http://blogs.msdn.com/rick_schaut/archive/2004/02/26/80193.aspx

======
jimbokun
I imagine there are still people who consider Mac Word 5.1 the high point for
word processing software. A good user interface, with a good set of features,
with good performance and reasonable resource requirements. If all you want to
do with your word processor is edit documents, Mac Word 5.1 was a close to
optimal solution for many users.

~~~
henning
Google Docs is almost there as a viable replacement for that kind of use case.
No autogenerated tables of contents, but you get tables, headers, spell
checking, and other neat features. And this is coming from someone who
normally hates web productivity software.

~~~
inovica
I use Google Docs extensively now. I wish it had an automatic notification
feature for updates though :)

